# Cebaceous Cysts?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sebaceous cysts are common...an amazing amount of disgusting crud comes out of them if they erupt on their own..
I was told generally harmless. Lexi had one removed during a dental cleaning because I kept nicking it when I combed her out and it was clearly painful when I did so.. :-(


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam is a handsome guy  My Tucker had 2 of those cysts burst open in his later years, by then he had too many problems to operate so I just kept them clean. They never bother him thank god. Fiona had a sebaceous cyst removed @8yrs old from her tail, same location, in November last year. We removed it because I did not want to deal with keeping another one clean if it burst when she got old.

Can't tell from the photo if it is a cyst or not. Have to admit I am confused by the vet saying it is set into the tail bone and inoperable. I hope it is just a benign lump :crossfing my boy had a bunch of them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Did the vet aspirate some of the "cyst" to make sure that's what it is??? If not, I'd definitely want that done to determine just what it is and how to proceed. Many older dogs have fatty masses called lipomas too. However, I'd definitely want it aspirated and tested to make sure it's nothing harmful.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a very handsome dog. My first irish setter developed one those cyst on his hip near an old injury (he had a large cut there when she showed up as a stray at our house). My then vet removed it as it wa getting bigger all the time, and red never got another.

I agree that large lump really needs to be checked. I did not think those type cysts were attached to bone. Good luck and hope you dad gets to the bottom of it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

that is a huge for a sebaceous cyst.... has it been aspirated? poor dear.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback. I do think we will have the lump examinated more closely, possibly with an aspiration as most of you have suggested. Will keep you posted!!!


----------

